# Word Puzzle for the Successful Soul by Bullbitz now available



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Word Puzzle for the Successful Soul
*http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Word-Puzzle-Successful-Soul/dp/B00VNTS5VI/*










Introducing "Word Puzzle for the Successful Soul", This is a thought provoking quotes inspired Word Game.

• 137 inspirational levels
• Intuitive Controls
• Hours of thought provoking Fun Game Play!
• Animated Tutorial
• Internalize/Absorb quotes better by challenged enigmatic Game Play!.

*http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Word-Puzzle-Successful-Soul/dp/B00VNTS5VI/*



















On the game board, you are given a quote by great men and women. 
The tiles are shuffled and not readable. Your task is to put 
the tiles back into their places and recover the original quote.

To reconstruct a quote, you must swap the letter tiles until you 
get every correct words. The tiles can only be swapped vertically 
in its respective column.

Once the original quote is revealed you level up!.

Enjoy these thought provoking quotes from great minds.

*http://www.amazon.com/Bullbitz-Word-Puzzle-Successful-Soul/dp/B00VNTS5VI/*


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just grabbed it.


----------

